# club car golf cart (gas engine) will not start



## willie

I have been working on 2 gas engines golf carts that would not run right.

One had a gas problem. I fixed that one & it runs fine. The other one will not begin to start. I think it is a electrical problem. I put it in forward gear, turn key to start, depress accelerator pedal & nothing happens. No clicking ----- nothing.

I have charged the battery, key switch ok, new solenoid. Fuse (10 amp.) ok.


----------



## LowRider

you'll get help if you post model and code on engine.


----------



## rotti1968

There are micro switches on the gas pedal that could be bad, there should be a box under the floor board that the cables run through or somewhere in that area that has the switch inside. these are a common issue that goes wrong with them.


----------



## willie

LowRider said:


> you'll get help if you post model and code on engine.


 
This is the model information on my golf cart.


Club Cab Precendent
PR-2004 yr.
Club Cab OHV 
ID. 2KAXS.2872 CA 


Thanks, willie


----------



## rotti1968

I still believe you have a bad micro switch that will give a no start condition . I was a golf course mechanic for ten + years and that would be the 1st place i would go to for this condition.


----------



## willie

Great !!! It works again. Thanks rotti1968. You were so right about the
mirco switches under the brake/accelerator pedals going bad. I
disconected & cleaned the mirco switches that were full of sand. This
used golf cart was driven on a sandy beach or through all the sand traps
on a golf course. There was about 2 inches of sand around & in the micro
swltches box. It starts & runs great.


Thanks again, willie


----------



## willie

HELP!!! I ran the golf cart for 4 days with no problems. It would not atempt
to start the 5 day. I recharged battery, key switch ok, kill & run switches ok
(below floor). The forward/reverse/service switches ok. I jumped the 2 post
on the new solenoid & the starter turned as starting. Cleaned battery post &
ground to frame. How do I check the voltage regulator? 

I am lost again (rotti1968) HELP!!!

Thanks again, willie

PS: Is there certain way to hook up the new solenoid. There was not markings by the posts. I connected from + battery to 1 large post & did
the same as the old solenoid was hooked.


----------



## rotti1968

Ill have to do a little digging tomorrow and get you the correct testing steps for the regulator and proper hook up from the solenoid. Sorry this is short just got in from the nascar race at pocono and im beat....


----------



## willie

I have the golf cart runing again. My local Car Quest parts store sold me the
wrong solenoid. The right one is a continuous duty solenoid that they replaced.

Thanks again rotti1968 for all your help.

willie


----------



## rotti1968

Sorry I did not get back to you right away. I am very behind at work and just did not get the time to look up the info for you . Happy you have it running again. Any time i can help just let me know ...


----------



## captcbw

*club car idling*



willie said:


> I have been working on 2 gas engines golf carts that would not run right.
> One had a gas problem. I fixed that one & it runs fine. The other one will not
> begin to start. I think it is a electrical problem. I put it in forward gear, turn key to start, depress accelerator pedel & nothing happens. No clicking -----
> nothing, I have charged the battery, key switch ok, new solenoid. Fuse (10
> amp.) ok.


This is probably not the correct way to ask a question, but here goes.
I have a 96 Club car, gas (forgot to check what engine I have) I have had this for 4 years and never had a problem, until about 6 months ago
Problem #1 it started about 6 months ago, you press the accelerator and its like a spinning/slipping belt noise, after about 5 seconds, it will crank/start. I have replace the belt, still the same thing
Problem #2 just started today, no slow speed, when it starts, it only runs at fast speed. I took the cover off the throttle box and cleaned everything, still same thing. Thanks for any reply


----------



## rotti1968

I think you may have a kawasaki engine fe290 .... I would check your battery connections make sure they are clean and that your battery is good 12 volts and load tests good , your starter may be starting to go also. thats for problem #1 . Problem # 2 when you say at fast speed is it over speeding? or it will not idle down or respond to the throttle? you might have a governor issue external or internal.


----------



## dsdmd

I have an old club car which used to run fine but has bbeen sitting and now won't start. I added gas but the fuel filter seems to only have a very little fuel in it. Does anyone out there know how to prime the fuel system?


----------



## rotti1968

There is no real priming of the fuel system. There is a fuel pump on these engines, or use the impulse of the engine to pull fuel . you more then likely need to clean your carburetor, and,replace your fuel filter since you say this unit has sat for sometime.


----------



## canole

My gas club car won't start... the battery is fully charged but the engine won't turn over.
It was stuck in the mud and rocked back and forth but stuck so bad it had to be towed out. It started ok for the evening but I heard a loud pop as I went up a steep hill and when I later turned off the engine... it wouldn't start.
Any ideas why it won't start?
Thanks !


----------



## golftech

rotti1968 said:


> I think you may have a kawasaki engine fe290 .... I would check your battery connections make sure they are clean and that your battery is good 12 volts and load tests good , your starter may be starting to go also. thats for problem #1 . Problem # 2 when you say at fast speed is it over speeding? or it will not idle down or respond to the throttle? you might have a governor issue external or internal.


He DOES have the F290. The Kawasaki engines used in C.C.'s require large amounts of air to run properly. This being said,the air filters need to be CLEAN,and changed more often then you might think necessary. Before doing anything else,remove the air intake hose from the carb,and take a look inside the carb throat. Chances are the throttle plate will be non-exsitent or partially gone. This is caused by large amounts of hi-speed dust getting by the air filter or through openings between it and the carb(loose,cracked,or broken intake hose,or improperly installed air filter,or not using one at all). This is what causes the W.O.T. when you depress the pedal.
If this is the case,you will need to buy a carb. Parts are not available for them. I know this because I have a fleet of C.C.'s and have been a private golf course tech for 25 years.


----------



## golftech

rotti1968 said:


> There is no real priming of the fuel system. There is a fuel pump on these engines, or use the impulse of the engine to pull fuel . you more then likely need to clean your carburetor, and,replace your fuel filter since you say this unit has sat for sometime.


You might also want to check the impulse line from the engine to the fuel pump. It might be plugged. Wire out or blow a quick blast of compressed air,carb cleaner,or brake kleen, into the fitting on the engine the impulse line attaches to. A little sludge could have collected in there,too. Either one of those two things will prevent the pump from working properly. Low engine compression will also do it,but I don't think you want to go THERE!!


----------



## beeobee

*club car gas cart will not start*

I have 1998 club car for home use. I was trying to start it from storage over the winter. It is fuuly charged, seems to crank, but does not turn over. Gas is full. Where do I start? It ran fine last year. Full of gas, but doen not want to fire.


----------



## tdunes

This was asked prior but no answers to the question. Have old Club Car golf cart, year unknown, which was running fine. Up steeper hill with a load on and heard loud pop from the engine. Would not start again. Gas full, battery full, etc. Turns over but does not start. Any ideas? Thanks, Tom end


----------



## geogrubb

Post the engine Mfg, model, type and code usually found stamped in the metal engine shroud by the spark plug. Check that it has spark, check that it has compression. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Roger 41

*question?*

Hello all, just wondering what is considered good compresson on FE290 motor? thanks (1994 Club Car)


----------



## RottyMom

I am having a problem with my EZGo golf cart model H400. (all the numbers inside are 1300 127 KG305-7)What is happening is up until last year our cart worked great. Now, you can be driving around and when you stop for something it will not start back up. It is completely dead. We have towed it back to our camp site and charged the battery (put a new battery in it)and it will run for awhile then do it again. We are stumped.. we have disconnected the lights thinking this was draining the battery. No difference.


----------



## Stoff

I have a 1992 club cart that just stopped running. I hear the little switch click and the selonoid click but it won't do anything. Battery checks out fine and all my wires and connections seem to be fine. Could it be the starter and if not what other possibilities could it be.


----------



## huntbuggy

*Club Car Gas engine will not start*

I have a Club Car golf cart That will not start. I did turn over a little after leaving the accelerator depressed for a long time. The battery seems to be fine but today nothing (not even a click). The engine has a sticker stating Kawasaki FE290D-CS17 cart # AG0544. Anyone have any Ideas what I may look at to fix this problem?

Thanks,
Huntbuggy


----------



## Sc2789

I have a 2002 club car (gas) when I press the accelerator down I hear a "click" I assume the micro switch is working fine but the cart doesn't move, but if I rock the cart it will start, sometimes if I hold the accelerator and rock the cart and hold the choke it fires up as well, we use the cart often so it doesn't sit un-used, I have new fuel filters not installed yet tho, air filter is new, gas is full, battery is charged, I'm running out of ideas!!!!


----------



## ToyToy2009

odd, i had the same problem once.


----------



## zielonjm

ok this is my first time posting and on this site but yall seem to know what you need to do so. i just bought a 1988 marathon gas 2-cycle golf cart model#483166 serial#2288, on friday 21 sep 12, and it stopped running on sun 23 sep 12. i replaced the three micro-switches and the solenoid today 24 sep 12. i am in dire need of help to get this cart started for work.
Battery is good
Micro-switches good brand new
solenoid good brand new
gas and oil is good
carb. is good recently replaced
key switch is brand new
in-line fuse from solenoid to key switch is good
will turn over when i jump the big terminals on solenoid and positive battery post to small terminal on right(from big post from +battery skip small post then another small post that one)
with it as-is you step on the gas pedal no clicking, no turning over no nothing. please someone help me if i cant get this to work im out of $1000 that i was saving for school in louisiana, im in ohio now


----------



## Frankie_boy

O.K. we had very similiar problem too. 
Our cart is an old timer 4 stroke Yamaha - vintage unknown,
(could be mid 1990's)

Finally fixed after checking the 2 fuses under the seat on driver's side in the fender well. Needed to replace one.
Also good idea to check the spark plug too.


----------



## lowrent44

*1990 club car gas golf cart*

i have a 1990 club car gas has no spark it turns over and has fuel


----------



## germana

*Club Car Gas*

I have 252 Club car carryall that will not turn over. It started when I turned the lights on it would kill the battery, so I disconnected the light switch and charged the battery but it still won't turn over. It sounds like it wants to start but it just won't turn over. Not sure if its electrical or what but I have changed the spark plug as well. Please someone help! If you need any more info let me know Thank You!


----------



## SW14

I have a 2002 ez go w a 4 cycle engine and it has gas and new spark plugs and it tries to start but won't. I thought was out of gas and put more in lol someone suggested the coil?


----------



## [email protected]

*2002 Club car gas won't start*

2002 club car gas s/n ag0235-192938 It turns over good but will not fire appears to have gas going to carb but will not fire up? what procedure should i check to figure out why?


----------



## doubleP

*golf cart carryall 1 and 2*

Good day.
Just new here and hoping to find a repair manual for the said title.

thanks in advance


----------



## KevRev

Hello All Hoping to get a little help. I have a 97 club car w/fe290 motor. I am replacing the fuel pump and all the linesbut I can not get the impulse line off where it connects to the motor. Does anyone have a pic on what that is attached to? When I removed the clamp all it does is spin can't get the line off.

Thanks


----------



## KevRev

golftech said:


> You might also want to check the impulse line from the engine to the fuel pump. It might be plugged. Wire out or blow a quick blast of compressed air,carb cleaner,or brake kleen, into the fitting on the engine the impulse line attaches to. A little sludge could have collected in there,too. Either one of those two things will prevent the pump from working properly. Low engine compression will also do it,but I don't think you want to go THERE!!


What does the fitting on the engine the impulse line attaches to look like? I have tried to take mine off to replace it but the line just spins and will not com off


----------



## Boumer51

*Gas cart takes time to start*

I own a 94 Club Car DS Gas and am looking for help with a starting problem:
It sounds li ke the starter spinning and after about 10 seconds and the spinning slows down the engine starts. Once started it runs good. I changed the brushes in the stater/generater, put in a new spark plug, and new gas filters. The battery was fully charged before I installed. I use premium gas which is fresh and the choke works fine when engine cold. Choking once warmed up does not help elevate the hesitation in starting. If anybody has any ideas I would sure be interested. 
Thanks


----------



## DougStew

I am refurbishing a 92 club car golf cart. I removed the body and got it painted. I have installed a remanufactured fe 290 engine, new carburetor, fuel pump, all fuel lines, all filters, etc. Today I finished all connections and installed new battery. I checked the low oil light before I filled the engine with oil. The reverse buzzer works. When I turn the key on and press the pedal nothing happens.


----------



## [email protected]

I am having the same problem. someone told me if you can roll it back and it runs then the brushes in the starter generator are bad. but my club car ds is a 1999 so it dosnt have brushes. I can run it about 9 holes and then it just quits on me. let it sit a few hrs. and then it will run fine again any ideas?


----------



## HOWARD

*Club car*

Need help have old club car not getting fuel to filter,installed new fuel pump no luck

any ideas ?


----------



## mikel m14

I would make sure fuel line is not plugged up. If it has a filter/strainer at the bottom of fuel pickup in fuel tank make sure it is clean.


----------



## ctb013

*Golf cart starter problems*

I have a 1998 Club Car that recently began to spin the starter motor for a 6 to 10 seconds before the starter engages the motor and starts it. The motor starts when the starter finally engages, but I'm holding my breath while the it spins.
Is there a solenoid on the starter that engages the motor? 
Thanks for your help.

Charlie


----------



## mikel m14

ctb013 said:


> I have a 1998 Club Car that recently began to spin the starter motor for a 6 to 10 seconds before the starter engages the motor and starts it. The motor starts when the starter finally engages, but I'm holding my breath while the it spins.
> Is there a solenoid on the starter that engages the motor?
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Charlie


Sounds like a problem with the bendix of the starter. You could try lubricating the pinion gear shaft. If that doesn't work then a rebuild or replacement of the starter is needed.


----------



## rcracer96r

*won't engage solenoid*

I have a 99 Club car golf cart, running fine, then smelled wiring, found nothing burned up, but will not engage solenoid to energize starter, if I jump solenoid I can get motor to turn over but no spark or start. HELP PLEASE FE 290 motor.


----------



## Rhino88

*Won't start*

Need help. 1990 club car. It quit in its tracks. It will turn over but won't start. New plug,cleaned carb. I'm getting good spark and gas is flowing good. Won't start. Help


----------



## mikel m14

Rhino88 said:


> Need help. 1990 club car. It quit in its tracks. It will turn over but won't start. New plug,cleaned carb. I'm getting good spark and gas is flowing good. Won't start. Help


After you try to startup is spark plug wet or bone dry? If it's bone dry then put a little fuel into cylinder and try to start again.


----------



## geogrubb

Rhino88 said:


> Need help. 1990 club car. It quit in its tracks. It will turn over but won't start. New plug,cleaned carb. I'm getting good spark and gas is flowing good. Won't start. Help


What kind of engine does it have Briggs, Tecumseh, Kawasaki, etc., also need the model numbers for the engine usually stamped in the engine shroud by the spark plug. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## paulr44

Please start a new thread...this one dates back years.

It may be a compression issue, you will need to test it if geogrubb's advice doesn't give you some diagnostic results.

Engines on golf carts TEND (not always) to be proprietary. I've worked on Kawy engines in them, and the engine numbers exist NOWHERE but on ClubCar / EZ-Go IPL systems. When you get a part from a golf-cart parts supplier, it'll be in a CC/EZ box, and open it up and it'll be Kawy etc. part, with a number that I can order through Kawy etc. BUT, like John Deere THEY'RE NOT sharing any cross-reference info. That's what I've run into over the years.


----------



## Rhino88

Plug is dry. Shot starting fluid in carb,still won't start


----------



## Rhino88

geogrubb said:


> What kind of engine does it have Briggs, Tecumseh, Kawasaki, etc., also need the model numbers for the engine usually stamped in the engine shroud by the spark plug. Have a good one. Geo


Kawasaki


----------



## Rhino88

Kawasaki


----------



## geogrubb

Rhino88 said:


> Kawasaki


If you have compression, fuel and spark you should get smoke and noise, however it all needs to happen a the right time. I would say the ignition trigger is failing, you are getting spark but at the wrong time. I would suggest replacing the trigger, the Kaw part is about $70 however Rotary has its replacement for about $20. Also I read somewhere that these triggers don't like non resistor spark plugs has something to do with the static feedback, below is a link to the part from M and D. Have a good one. Geo

https://www.m-and-d.com/solr/words/ro-9334.html


----------



## Rhino88

Thanks Geo. where is this part located on the buggy?


----------



## 30yearTech

Does the engine have compression and or Spark? 

If it quit while running, you could have lost ignition spark, you could have a push rod that came off one of one the valve rockers if the engine is an OHV, or you could possibly have a broken connecting rod.


----------



## Rhino88

Has compression(no gage) and spark


----------



## geogrubb

On my Kaw it was a mower and was located by the carb it is about 1 inch square. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Rhino88

Thanks I'll check it tomorrow


----------



## Rhino88

Got tied up on other things. Installed new coil which turned out to be a 1989 model. Good spark. Removed carb,shot starting fluid straight in (nothing)? Previously mentioned part does not exist on this engine or in my wiring diagram. Still need help. With plug out its blowing and sucking pretty strong


----------



## paulr44

Rhino88 said:


> Has compression(no gage) and spark


How much compression is important. If you have good spark and the valves are working correctly, and the exhaust isn't plugged with mudwasp mud / carbon / bent pipe etc., then it should fire.

If the plug is getting wet even with good spark, it does sound like a compression issue.

To check cam timing, which if the cam drive gear isn't integral on the crank and has spun (compression could still feel reasonably good), you need to remove the rocker cover, use a probe to feel the top of the piston, then at the end of the exhaust stroke (ex. valve closing) just as TDC is achieved both valves will be open a tad - this is called valve overlap and this method an accurate check on engines for checking cam timing (excluding perhaps race engines etc. with custom cams).

I think you're missing something basic here, something simple. Don't overthink it. As it's been said, air fuel & spark under compression is the recipe.


----------



## Rhino88

Thanks


----------



## nhp1743

Hi,
New member today


----------



## Mfm0540

*Club car not getting fire*

Hi I have a 2000 club cart turf 2 with kawasaki fe350 engine. It's not getting fire put new plug still nothing. Stumped any ideas


----------



## paulr44

Please start a new thread.


----------



## JAMES W

anyone here


----------



## Mistro

*07 Club Car*

Hello everyone, I'm new to the sight and need some help. 
07 Club Car gas engine. Here's the problem, it runs good until hot and then dies, after I let it set for a few minutes it runs good until it gets hot again and just keeps on doing it. I've been through the whole fuel system. Charging system checks good. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## paulr44

Mistro said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to the sight and need some help.
> 07 Club Car gas engine. Here's the problem, it runs good until hot and then dies, after I let it set for a few minutes it runs good until it gets hot again and just keeps on doing it. I've been through the whole fuel system. Charging system checks good. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Please start a new thread.


----------



## aarothepharo

Make sure you have fresh gasoline too. I've had some units vapor lock etc. Not sure if this is the case but you'd be surprised the number of times that it turns out to be something simple.


----------



## Leon02

I have a 1987 Ezgo 2 cycle golf cart that ran. Sat for a hour and it sounds like the starter will not engage. Have fire and lights work. Has the starter/generator gone out?


----------



## paulr44

Please start a new thread. Please start a new thread. Please start a new thread. Please start a new thread. Please start a new thread. Please start a new thread. Please start a new thread.


----------



## paulr44

Really, 5 pages on an old thread and people keep chiming in. We want to answer you, but really, really, please start a new thread to keep things sane.


----------



## Ken Morris

*1999 club car*

Have a problem with it starting, all new micro switches , starter checked by shop it is good , step on peddle it clicks get full voltage to starter but only .80 volts to yellow wire on starter from regulater


----------



## William Finley Jr

Last message posted in 2009? 
Maybe its a dead thread but I joined to ask anyways.

Im in the process of looking to buy a used club cart for golfing. I recently spoke with a gentleman who has two carts a 1993 and a 1994. Both however he says have "pinging" noise. He didnt have the keys when I seen the carts, both garaged whole life. 

QUESTION: What can cause the "pinging"? Is this something to avoid? 

Ive been told that any of these are possible causes.........Value Train, Rod Bearing, Piston, Loose rockers need adjusting. 

Thanks for any replies


----------



## Georget1971

zielonjm said:


> ok this is my first time posting and on this site but yall seem to know what you need to do so. i just bought a 1988 marathon gas 2-cycle golf cart model#483166 serial#2288, on friday 21 sep 12, and it stopped running on sun 23 sep 12. i replaced the three micro-switches and the solenoid today 24 sep 12. i am in dire need of help to get this cart started for work.
> Battery is good
> Micro-switches good brand new
> solenoid good brand new
> gas and oil is good
> carb. is good recently replaced
> key switch is brand new
> in-line fuse from solenoid to key switch is good
> will turn over when i jump the big terminals on solenoid and positive battery post to small terminal on right(from big post from +battery skip small post then another small post that one)
> with it as-is you step on the gas pedal no clicking, no turning over no nothing. please someone help me if i cant get this to work im out of $1000 that i was saving for school in louisiana, im in ohio now


Sounds like the starter/generator brushes


----------



## paulr44

Georget1971 said:


> Sounds like the starter/generator brushes


Georget, we're all grateful for a new voice helping out here! But you are replying to dated post...


----------



## yamaha89gas

New to the site and NO I am not going to start a new thread. WHY? Because I read all 4 pages and learned a couple of things. Instead of replying that to a newbie asking a question, BECOME A MODERATOR and move the post to a new thread or add your two cents that might help us non-mechanic gt our carts chugging again. My cart is a 89 yamaha gas, has had , still is having a rough life. Starter was engaging but the motor wouldn't run...eventually it would turn on over, delay, turn, delay, turn , turn, turning ...ah...running. The starter belt was extremely loose; now i think it's too tight(Is that a thing) Today, after ir ran fairly well, it started losing power and the gas pedal became delayed, then down, down, down, QUIT. Now it does nothing unless I jump the starter and solenoid with a screw driver ....then it powers up -runs strong....is it the key switch?? thanks for anyone who answers with some helpful insight.


----------



## paulr44

First, what is the battery condition? Kind of sounds like it's weak, perhaps a charging system issue?
As for having to jump the solenoid, you should probably have a VOM to test available voltages. Yes, could be the key switch, or, it could be a safety system, or it could be the solenoid itself.


----------



## K.I.T.T

Hi @yamaha89gas Welcome to Hobby Talk! We hope you enjoy your stay and find all the information you need to get your cart running again!



yamaha89gas said:


> BECOME A MODERATOR and move the post to a new thread or add your two cents that might help us non-mechanic gt our carts chugging again.


May I ask what that is about?


----------



## enriquito1970

I have a 2007 Clubcar Precedent gasoline cart with an OHV engine (dont have the serial at hand). The prblem goes like this:

when I press de pedal it take a second to star and then it starts. the next time it takes mor than a second to star. the next time it takes several seconds to start and this happens until it wont start at all.
After leaving it still for about 20 minutes it starts for only one time (until I stop) and then it wont start again. I leave it again another 20 to 30 and it will again start for one time.
I though it was the battery, chaged a new battery and it worked for 3 rounds until giving the same problem.
I believe it could be a starter/generator issue, but dont know what part of it or what to look for in it (asuming it can be repaired or given a mantainence). Any advise @*rotti1968? you seem to have a great experience. Thank you!*


----------



## rrdtowerdog

So we have a club car golf cart that had spark, fresh fuel, air compression and it would turn over but wouldn't go. Figured out the throttle cable was seized, oiled it and hit it with the air compressor to get the oil to move through the line and waalaah! We're moving again! 😉


----------



## paulr44

I have one of these (Motion Pro brand), not much use for OPE equipment but get some larger stuff in sometimes...worth having.








Amazon.com: Motion Pro 08-0182 Cable Luber : Automotive


Buy Motion Pro 08-0182 Cable Luber: Tool Kits - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com






Amazon.com : cable lube tool


----------

